# 4th st. &nbsp;St. Pete 8/22



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey rcmay. I have not been following the posts as much as I would like the last couple months. I always thought you were an Orlando/east coast guy. Did you recently move to the Tampa Bay area? If so, welcome. I love the 4th Street area, but have not fished there since probably April. Did you have any success? 

Scott


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 4th st.  St. Pete 8/22*

i was there today and ulled 8 lber out of 11 ft water w/ well i cant you that!  pics to come!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 4th st.  St. Pete 8/22*

Gator87, I am neither a east coast or a west coast guy, I live right in the middle of both! I live in Davenport, and fish both sides. I have been fishing the west coast more, because its new to me. I've only fished the 4th st area, but want to try theCockroach bay area soon(maybe next week)


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 4th st.  St. Pete 8/22*

Davenport.  You can enjoy the best of both worlds, and you even have a mouse in your back yard.  I know Davenport.  I grew up in Polk County and worked at Circus World as a teenager.  Boy, I think I am showing my age.   I think they tore down Circus World more than 20 years ago.  

Scott


----------

